# Standard catching & eating flys



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My girl does it too!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

My lab Chester does it I think it's soo funny !now you can say "Chester get the fly" and he will start searching till he finds it.lol


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

They eat cat poop. Pretty sure flies won't hurt them :aetsch:


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

My puppies love this game too. Darcy tried to trap a bumble bee the other night-yikes-I could just see that ending badly. I don't know enough about flies to know if they are "safe" to eat or not. I figure if they are really that bad for any one to ingest, we would have heard about it by now, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper does this, too. Heck, my cousin used to do it, and she's nearly 50 and as healthy as a horse! If a fly is the worst thing my boy eats, I'm doing well!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mine do it, too. It's a fun game and the flys won't hurt them. They've got to be fast to catch them, though!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, a favorite sport, and useful, too? Does catching flies qualify Beau as a "working dog"?


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm waiting to see if the lightning bugs make the poop glow... that's the BEST game here (after tennis balls...)
sarah


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily watches and chases anything that flies - moths, flies, etc. and so far, I have been successful in keeping her from catching and eating wasps or bees. I wouldn't worry about Abby eating a few flies. But I totally understand how you feel about them being dirty, because they are, but I don't think they'll hurt her at all. 
Sarah, please update us if the lightning bugs make glowing poop, LOL!


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for all the reassurance. We are new Standard Poodle parents.
She comes up with games if we don't give her any. Smart dogs.
We love her but need to keep her occupied, if not she is catching flies
and it is a useful sport for the house. She is very good at it. 
They come in through the doggie door and leave in her poop. lol


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

My spoo puppy likes to flush the moths out of the long grass and then catch them. I'm guessing it's instinct because it's one reason they are bred for.


----------



## lazydaisy (Oct 19, 2013)

Daisy , is a 4 month old Chocolate Spoo and is one bug snapping booger. Katydids, grasshoppers, anything that crawls or flies she' on it ! I think she is after the protein because her nose knows where they are in the grass ! LOL


----------

